# flounder



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

:whistling:who's going to be the first 1 to post about gigging them flatfish!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Went briefly this past weekend. No fish, only 1 crab sighted. Trying again this weekend I hope.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

They should start moving back inshore from the gulf sooner this spring with the weather as warm as it is.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

bowdiddly said:


> They should start moving back inshore from the gulf sooner this spring with the weather as warm as it is.


From what I seen this year and last year Diving. There's not much flounder out there to come back in. Would love to be called wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been catching quite a few babies along the beach while scooping sand fleas. I also stepped on two larger 10-12” fish yesterday. That’s all of the positive news I have on flounder.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm sitting on ready.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a good season last year and look forward to another.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Walton County said:


> I have been catching quite a few babies along the beach while scooping sand fleas.


How big were the "babies" you caught? I used to see them all the time in Blackwater N of 90 bridge, all freshwater. They were no bigger than a quarter.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

well we got 7 replies almost as many as all of year-doing better.post my report later tonight.got to go eat crawfish now


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

got to go first week of march gig 5 flatfish 2nd' week gig 2 third week 2 fourth week 5- last night got 12 nice flatfish getting better


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

4/9/20 had 32 nice flatfish between me and a buddy before the weather run us in.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

spearfisher59 said:


> 4/9/20 had 32 nice flatfish between me and a buddy before the weather run us in.


to old to learn how to post pictures from telephone to laptop to here.so if someone pm their e-mail or text info i'll sent pics to someone to post here. have like 4 pics of the last few weeks thank.


----------

